# Anyone know who makes these?



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.  

I was at the Daytona Beach bike week 2022 event yesterday. There are many biker shirt design shops along main street. Several of them had a very distinct line of super cool and very big biker heat press designs. They all must buy them from the same place. 

Nobody wanted to bother telling me where they get them. My thoughts are it is a small local shop that only sells to local physical stores. I did a google image search and can't find even one of 12 they have. I really, really want to know who sells them! I'd even pay someone just to find out who to contact. A few images below. Bad pics, they look much better in person. Anyone know?? Thank you.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know who did the art or printed the transfers, but I know the inspiration for all things "Dead Man's Hand":



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_man%27s_hand_in_popular_culture



My guess is they are all copying the general style, as well as some specific themes, from each other and having the usual suspects print up transfers for them. Those without the skills and/or time to create the art themselves, hire some kid in India via Fiverr.

There's lots of Goth designs with this general look.


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

NoXid said:


> I don't know who did the art or printed the transfers, but I know the inspiration for all things "Dead Man's Hand":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Each of the shops have the exact same 12 designs so I know they are getting them from someone who makes them. Some are bike week designs with biker babes. I see they have other brands even I carry as well.

Florida has a lot of small but very creative shops that make fantastic artwork nobody outside the locals know about and they never put them online or even have a website. I have known a few of them and bought them before. I have some transfers 10 years old that are still good from them.

So I know someone is making these for the local shops. I just need to figure out who. Worst case I'll go to each shop and beg and/or offer to pay just to get the info!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

NoXid said:


> My guess is they are all copying the general style, as well as some specific themes, from each other and having the usual suspects print up transfers for them. Those without the skills and/or time to create the art themselves, hire some kid in India via Fiverr.
> 
> There's lots of Goth designs with this general look.


Spot on!



BikerBill said:


> Nobody wanted to bother telling me where they get them. My thoughts are it is a small local shop that only sells to local physical stores. I did a google image search and can't find even one of 12 they have.


Probably somebody going around selling these for cheap (economy of scale), so nobody is stupid enough to refuse.
The will not tell you the source of course... they have enough competition as it is.

All these are alterations of designs you can find online, and any decent screen-printer can do them.
Here are two variations.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TABOB said:


> View attachment 275298


Yeah, I saw ones like this--with the Ace of Spades turned up--when I was Googling. I thought it odd the design posted to start with had the Ace of Clubs on top, as Ace of Spades is the "cool card." Maybe trying to stay away from the fancy art each brand uses for that card for legal reasons? Still, one could easily make ones own non-infringing fancy spade art. Perhaps they got in trouble before for using actual art from a card brand and are now gunshy  Yes, I am overthinking ...


----------



## BikerBill (Feb 18, 2014)

NoXid said:


> Yeah, I saw ones like this--with the Ace of Spades turned up--when I was Googling. I thought it odd the design posted to start with had the Ace of Clubs on top, as Ace of Spades is the "cool card." Maybe trying to stay away from the fancy art each brand uses for that card for legal reasons? Still, one could easily make ones own non-infringing fancy spade art. Perhaps they got in trouble before for using actual art from a card brand and are now gunshy  Yes, I am overthinking ...


I actually already have several Dead Man's Hand, reaper and other designs I already sell. I just really liked the ones I saw and because they all had the same color I know they are all made by the same company.

I know places that use giant 4 foot long by 3 foot transfer sheets to print 6-8 of the same colored designs on each one, cut them and sell the designs by the dozen or packs of 25. It is very common with bike week designs. I know the guy making these I saw is doing that.

They are huge too, like 25 inches long and 20 or so inches wide. They cover the back of a 5XL size denim biker shirt. Makes the normal sized designs look tiny. They have some very naughty biker babe designs too I can't show here.


----------

